# First Single Bevel Knife Grind



## Ploppy Blobby (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi All,
Just wondered if anyone could help with the latest project?
Pretty sure the concave curve in the diagram is exaggerated and i kinda assumed the curve would be similar to a traditional Japanese stone wheel, when grinding down the blade path (??) would you grind down to 0mm or leave a fraction left and micro-bevel? Currently at about 0.5mm and thought had best check before creating extra work for mesself.
As always, thanks for any advice


----------



## kbright (Jul 1, 2020)

How much thin-behind-the-edge is too thin? How important is edge retention? How much steering do you want during a slice? I think it's your personal choice.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Jul 1, 2020)

Good point, ground it at 10 degrees which is pretty pointy. 
Oooh but I do fancy trying it au natural.


----------



## kbright (Jul 1, 2020)

I guess if it's too thin, the edge will roll or wear quickly, then you can put on the micro bevel.


----------

